# Fst-7



## Pikiki (Apr 25, 2012)

I want to put out some info about the principles of FST-7, get this from few members of this board and when I tried I make this workout mine...is the most intense and challenging routine I ever tried. The most important part of this routine is to follow the rest time between sets to provide your blood flow and greatest pump you could ever experience at the end of your workout. I will share what is the basic of FST-7 and example of it. If you will had any particular muscle you are interest on know how to put FST-7 to works for you just ask..


It stands for Fascial Stretch Training and the seven refers to 7 sets performed usually as the final exercise of a target bodypart. Basically you train that bodypart on any given day heavy as you normally would keeping the rep range between 8-12, but the last exercise you perform the seven sets to finish off that particular muscle, with minimal rest in between to get the best pump possible. The example in the Pro Creator article in April 2008 issue is a workout for the biceps.

Alternate DB curls-3-4 Sets x 8-12 Reps
Machine preacher curls-3 Sets x 8-12 Reps
E-Z Bar curls-7 Sets x 8-12(30-45 seconds between sets while sipping water-more on this next month)*

Smaller muscles like Biceps, Triceps and Calves can and should be trained twice a week,while bigger muscles should be trained only once a week.Here is an example of a split:


1-Bi's,Tri's,and Calves
2-Legs
3-off
4-Chest and Tri's
5-Back and Calves
6-Shoulders and Bi's

7-off

* This is the FST-7 exercise. Keeping rest intervals between 30-45 seconds and making sure to stay hydrated to push that fluid into the muscle and stretch the fascia even further.

You should refrain from using  compound lifts as your "seven set," because they require balance and the use of ancillary muscles which takes focus off the target muscle. Machines and cables are a good idea and free wights like barbell curls and skull crushers also work well for this "seven set". Perform your "seven set" at the end of the workout for that muscle group.** 


The goal is to bring as much vitamins, minerals, amino acids, oxygen etc. into the muscle, and also stretch the fascia surrounding it to help encourage maximal muscle growth.  The fascia is the limiting factor in acheiving muscle growth because the mucsle will grow only as much as there is room for it to do so.  This training system is targeted to stretch the fascia and allow more room, instead of limiting muscle growth.

** Restricting the "seven sets" as your last exercise is recommended for new users of this training principle. This will allow you to lift heavy for first few exercises before taking the muscle to failure.  There are many other variations for advanced users, including "front-loading the seven sets", that can be discussed in the forum and to allow creativity in workouts and to shock and further stretch the fascia and enhance muscle growth. 

As I said before if you are looking to improve your stamina or add some mass muscle you should give this a try. Hope it helps for those to looking to change actual routines.

Reference "What is FST-7"


----------



## Spongy (Apr 25, 2012)

i use FST 7 regularly for lacking body parts.  I love it, but would NEVER do it for more than a couple without some anabolic assistance.  You have to be careful about over training with this one!


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree! it's great for "shocking muscles" and getting over that plateau but I typicaly only run them for a few weeks and then back off.  Great workouts though!


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 25, 2012)

Thnx for your advice Spongy..


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 25, 2012)

This is actually how I used go one week on one week off so I don`t over do it..


----------



## Spongy (Apr 25, 2012)

The other thing to keep in mind is that although this methodology CAN be used for every muscle group, I would suggest only applying the "7's" to a couple muscles per week.  So if you feel your Bi's and Chest are lacking, do the 7's on those muscles for 5-6 weeks, then re-evaluate which muscles need work.  As with every routine, it is important to switch things up regularly and take a deload week.  I deload for one week out of every 10.  During my deload I lift lighter and not to failure, and no 7's.


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 25, 2012)

So you suggest to work on the 7`s one or two muscle group at a time...


----------



## Spongy (Apr 25, 2012)

In an effort to avoid overtraining, yes.  It can be very taxing on the body and raise cortisol levels if you do 7's on every muscle.  I'm sure pros do it, but they have the genetics for it.



Pikiki said:


> So you suggest to work on the 7`s one or two muscle group at a time...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been mixing in the 7 set in my workouts and love it so far it hurts so good!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 26, 2012)

Also keep in mind this is the portion of FST-7 you get to see for free...the full program extensively involves insulin and site-injections of various peptides...just FYI


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah Bro thats why I just stated is the principles...If anyone had more info about the whole FST-7 and want to add it here please be free to do it. This is for the benfits of all of us.


----------



## traviswyliedime (May 5, 2012)

I love fst-7! great principle and i use it for just about every bodypart.


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> I love fst-7! great principle and i use it for just about every bodypart.


 
I love it too I had try with every muscle part at the end of some workouts and the burn it just feels good a good pain tho


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

I been doing a 5x5 with 7s at thend, awesome pumps this way.


----------



## Pikiki (May 6, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I been doing a 5x5 with 7s at thend, awesome pumps this way.



Hmmm that is a good plan right there...Question lulu you work one muscle group a day right?


----------

